# 89 degrees....



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

...is not very inspiring to start decorating for Halloween... :zombie:

How's weather everywhere else?


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

It's a beautiful 82 in Wichita - & I'm stuck inside


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

not cold, but too cool for anything to dry properly. So I can't paint or anything like that.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

70 degrees here..no humidity...PURFect. It's been like this for many many days. I am working my hiney off outdoors. Last year, we set up the cemetary fencing when it was about 93 degrees and super humid- I thought I was gonna die. All this great weather makes up for the rainy, stormy summer (what summer?). 
Sorry it's so hot. You can always come here & help me set my stuff up!!
I have a fresh pitcher of venomade!! Here: stick this spider on the side of the house.... 

d5


----------



## RavenLunatic (Jan 3, 2006)

*rainy, dreary, and chilly here today. we need the rain. we've been in a drought all summer. but it still sucks. no sun until monday. sigh...*

p.s. d5 i left you a message over on hall-l. not sure if you saw it


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

It was something like 93 the other day, a few degrees cooler now but not the kind of weather you want to be painting props for example!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Low to mid 80's, 48% humidity and sunny skies. Just looked at the 10 day forecast and no mention of rain. I'll start setting cemetery and fence this weekend so I hope the forecast is accurate.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Didn't get out of the 60's today and now it's raining.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

A MESSAGE?? A MESSAGE!! 

I love getting messages!! (going over to look).

Thanks!

d5


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

Still plenty hot in the Central Valley, pool still gets up to about 86 degrees with solar heating. I don't mind how hot it stays, I just hope they don't extent daylight savings time again this year, Warm is ok, but Haloween should be DARK!


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

bout 70 degrees at night here in chicago. I'm lovin this weather!


----------



## ubzest (Jul 1, 2008)

Its 19degrees 'c' here right now at 10:30pm which is pretty darn nice. The days are still hot, yahoo! nights are bit on the chilly side.
p.s. I think thats around high 60's fairenheit


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

98 today here...
at least the paint is drying quick on the projects.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Around 98 here today... man this weather sucks.


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

Still over 100 degrees here, not very motivating at all.


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

65-75 here in Olathe, and no rain for the next week!  For now...


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

It was 42 this morning and a high around 65 guring the day. Perfect weather for halloween.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Feeling like fall in the mid-atlantic with frequent rain, the weekend forcast looks good (so far) for some outdoor prop work. For those of you in the southwest, you live in a freaking desert does it ever cool down in the fall? On the bright side you shouldn't have to worry about rain interfering with outdoor prop work to often.


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm trying to not let the 100+ degree heat (and monsoonal humidity) affect my mood.

It was 102 yesterday 9/30 and is expected to be 101 today, 10/1. Too hot for Halloween, but like I said, I'm going to not let the sweating affect my excitement that October is now here and I can start decorating and not just talk about it.


----------



## SoCal Scare (Aug 3, 2007)

> I'm trying to not let the 100+ degree heat (and monsoonal humidity) affect my mood


I'm with OWK just gotta keep going even if it is 100 stinkin degrees.... Sunny So Cal gotta love it.

P.S. I dont know if anyone noticed but Daylight savings is on 2nd of November this year.......


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

I wish. I just hope it doesn't snow this year. We already had 2 inches 3 weeks ago but it's since melted. Two tears ago it was -20C at 7pm. So I'll take your heat any day.


----------

